
Visualisation of Insider Trades, Python, SEC-Api.io - newsfilter
- Reed Hastings (CEO, Netflix) sold $15M of his shares 2 days before a class action lawsuit hit the company and the stock crashed<p>- Mark Zuckerberg (CEO, Facebook) sold $296M of his shares before the stock plunged<p>I was curious to see if I can discover patterns using SEC filings of type 4 (changes in ownership, aka insider trades) and developed a Python app to do so.<p>Do you think that&#x27;s a path worth exploring further? Maybe even backtesting and developing an algo to trade on signals derived from SEC filings? Did anyone already test a similar approach using SEC filings as trading signals?<p>Python notebook (runs in your browser): 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mybinder.org&#x2F;v2&#x2F;gh&#x2F;janlukasschroeder&#x2F;insider-trading-python-tutorial&#x2F;master?filepath=%2FSEC%2BAPI%2BDemo.ipynb<p>My Medium article with more information on SEC 4 filings:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@jan_5421&#x2F;insider-trading-visualised-with-python-sec-api-io-5f12a7799b3e
======
algodaily
I think this is a super cool initiative, but you'll find a lot of false
positives since there's a lot of scrutiny around these guys already.

